# Color Scheme Help



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Depending on the wall colors you choose, your cream woodwork might work just fine (for example, deep warm colors). 

It's usually best to keep all woodwork the same color throughout - you don't want to interrupt the flow, but in rooms with doors you can break this "rule" sometimes.


----------

